# State Police Dispatch skills assessment



## Michael Suth

I will be currently attending the State Police Dispatch skills assessment test, and was wondering if anyone had any tips on how I can prepare for this test. ANY answers with relevance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## niteowl1970

Pay attention to the instructions.


----------



## niteowl1970

Michael Suth said:


> I will be currently attending the State Police Dispatch skills assessment test, and was wondering if anyone had any tips on how I can prepare for this test. ANY answers with relevance will be greatly appreciated.


Is this for one of the 2 open positions in Northampton? If so you need to have your head on a swivel.


----------



## DNorth

LawMan3 said:


> Will be currently? That makes no sense. You fail.


I was going to say something similar...before he or she goes any further in pursuit of this dispatch course, a refresher in middle school-level grammar may be in order...


----------



## Michael Suth

I appreciate some of the relevant answers. Looks like the majority of you know less then I do. I wasn't looking for a grammar check.


----------



## kwflatbed

Michael Suth said:


> I appreciate some of the relevant answers. Looks like the majority of you know less then I do. I wasn't looking for a grammar check.


If you don't like the answers here, take your bullshit elsewhere !!!


----------



## 7costanza

If you cant deal with some sarcastic comments from the people already doing the job you want to do HWF will you handle a switchboard full of rude people calling because McDonalds wont serve them a bacon egg and cheese biscuit at 10:01. For the record that pisses me off to, those things should be available 24/7.


----------



## Johnny Law

Michael Suth said:


> I appreciate some of the relevant answers. Looks like the majority of you know less then I do. I wasn't looking for a grammar check.


I know, right? That fuckin Hank Moody and his holier than thou attitude! What a prick


----------



## Michael Suth

mtc said:


> Watch yourself there kid - YOU came here for a "leg up" - as if you're entitled to one. The "majority" that answered you are experienced dispatchers or the very sworns who's lives depend on how well you do your job.
> 
> OK, well, and one guards Vickies at the mall but we love him anyway.
> 
> Failure to be careful with spelling and grammar may bite you in the arse - being an ass definitely will - ESPECIALLY when you don't know who you're being disrespectful to.
> 
> Now good luck with your testing, if you make it good luck with your training.


Thank you


----------



## Michael Suth

FYI I have worked for 3 Depts prior to this. IMC LAN Interface, CJIS - etc.. I know the ropes. I was just looking for some input that is all..


----------



## 263FPD

Three departments? It wasn't your grammar, was it? I know our Admin go crazy over sloppy call log. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptinFocker

Michael Suth said:


> FYI I have worked for 3 Depts prior to this. IMC LAN Interface, CJIS - etc.. I know the ropes. I was just looking for some input that is all..





















had to sorry


----------

